# Underage Characters



## SadoAngel (Oct 5, 2008)

I looked, and looked, and couldn't find a thread about this subject.  Underage characters?  Are they a no-no on FA?  I've gotten into trouble for it on other sites, and it's sort of kept me from writing; my characters tend to be teenagers.  Oh, I should probably point out I mean anthro _and_ human characters.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Oct 5, 2008)

I doubt there's any problem with teenagers.  Is there nothing about this in the Terms of service?


----------



## SadoAngel (Oct 5, 2008)

M. Le Renard said:


> Is there nothing about this in the Terms of service?



No, there is no mention of age requirements for written media.


----------



## Damaratus (Oct 5, 2008)

SadoAngel said:


> I looked, and looked, and couldn't find a thread about this subject.  Underage characters?  Are they a no-no on FA?  I've gotten into trouble for it on other sites, and it's sort of kept me from writing; my characters tend to be teenagers.  Oh, I should probably point out I mean anthro _and_ human characters.



Underage characters in written works are perfectly fine on FA.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Oct 5, 2008)

> Underage characters in written works are perfectly fine on FA.


Edit: There you have it.


----------



## ScottyDM (Oct 6, 2008)

I would think that depends on how you use them.

There is quite a discussion about using underage characters in art on FA _when the art is of an age-restricted nature._ I would think the same is true of written works.

So if your underage characters are in a "family friendly" story, I don't see any problems. But if your underage character is in any sexual situations, explicit or not, you could run into problems. Sometimes bad things happen to kids in reality, so how you treat a sexual situation can have a great deal of bearing on the appropriateness of a story.

The character-age issue is somewhat complicated when with anthropomorphic characters because you need to define the relevance of the character's age. For example in one of my stories I have a gen-eng cheetah girl who's 13 and falls in love with her master. He's allowed her to race one year beyond normal retirement because she loves racing so much. Normally they retire at 12 or earlier to become a breeder (if they've been any good). But I also explain that to get "cheetah years" you have to double her chronological age--so it's as if she's really 26, not 13. I work this "cheetah years" explanation into the story in two places.

Scotty


----------

